# Help!!! Question about my bike....



## Comer (Jan 13, 2009)

Any speculation on why my Defy SL 0 hasn't sold? I have it for $3500, it has very few hours of use. It's my second SL 0, they are the best bikes I've ever owned, that includes Cervelo, Serotta, Colnago etc...

Any thoughts or suggestions would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Carverbiker (Mar 6, 2013)

Integrated seatpost? Just a thought. Also alot is going on now with 11spd, electronic, new ultegra, disk brakes for road, wider rims etc.. It can cause paralysis by analysis and too many decisions often leads to indecision which results in no decision. I think it is a great bike, but I already own a Defy Advanced 1 and am not sure I would appreciate the benefits of the SL frame vs a crank based power meter. Just my $.02


----------



## Comer (Jan 13, 2009)

Carverbiker, thanks for your $.02 I appreciate it. My seat height is 780cm so only about .5 inch was cut from the seat mast. I can see how that can cause a second thought. I priced so aggressively thinking it would sell. The Defy SL 0's really are one of if not the best bikes I've ever ridden. I will be sad when it goes. 

I know with all the new stuff coming out, I could go back to my old seven or eight speed dura-ace and be happy. Take Care.


----------

